# PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## MisterBombastic (29. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09*

Ein Glück wenn man Abonnent ist ^^

Das Heft ist wie immer gelungen ( Extended ) , ich würde mir allerdings mal einen großen Vergleich von Soundkarten wünschen , Grafikkarten wurden ja nun wirklich oft genug behandelt


----------



## Gast20150401 (29. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09*

Acht VGA Kühler im Test - bin mal gespannt...nur so als info...was dabei rauskommt.  Außergewöhnlich konstruiert sehen se ja schon mal aus....


----------



## Uziflator (29. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09*

Der test is Klasse der Testsieger war irgendwie schon vorher klar.ABO rulez.


----------



## Hünerhabicht (29. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09*

Ja einige sehen schon abenteuerlich aus , allerdings würde Ich nie meinen Kühler selber gegen einen anderen austauschen da so meine Garantie flöten geht , wenn ichn anderen Kühler genommen hatte , nen Sielence oder so .. dann habe ich denn stehts von meinem Händler verbauen lassen damit die Garantie bleibt , seitens meines Kumpels @der Händler is  ....


----------



## FeuRenard (29. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09*



Hünerhabicht schrieb:


> Ja einige sehen schon abenteuerlich aus , allerdings würde Ich nie meinen Kühler selber gegen einen anderen austauschen da so meine Garantie flöten geht , wenn ichn anderen Kühler genommen hatte , nen Sielence oder so .. dann habe ich denn stehts von meinem Händler verbauen lassen damit die Garantie bleibt , seitens meines Kumpels @der Händler is  ....



bei EVGA bin ich eigentlich immer davon ausgegangen, dass man das darf. Ist doch so, oder?


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09*



FeuRenard schrieb:


> bei EVGA bin ich eigentlich immer davon ausgegangen, dass man das darf. Ist doch so, oder?



EVGA selbst erlaubt es, allerdings muss die Karte unter Umständen zum Austausch in die USA geschickt werden wenn der Händler nicht bereit ist diese extreme Kulanz mit zu tragen.


----------



## Hünerhabicht (29. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09*



FeuRenard schrieb:


> bei EVGA bin ich eigentlich immer davon ausgegangen, dass man das darf. Ist doch so, oder?



nach meines wissens her ist die Garantie weg wenn man etwas nach seinen wünschen ändert dazu gehört auch das übertakten das die übrigens nachträglich prüfen können  .... es gibt nur Garantie auf das was du kaufst und zwar so wie es ist und bleibt ! ... 

verbessert mich wenn es jemand anders weiss ....


----------



## Bommel789 (29. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09*

Na bin ich mal gespann wie sich die Temperaturen und die Lautstärke gegenüber der Originalen Kühlung verhält.


----------



## xamreffehcs (29. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09*



FeuRenard schrieb:


> bei EVGA bin ich eigentlich immer davon ausgegangen, dass man das darf. Ist doch so, oder?




ich meine für Gainward gilt das gleiche wie für EVGA


----------



## »EraZeR« (29. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09*

Ich tausche auch nie Kühler, da gebe ich lieber von Anfang an 10-20 Euro mehr aus, und kaufe mir eine Karte mit Vernünftigem Kühler. So getan auch bei meiner Pailt 4850 Sonic.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09*

*@ xamreffehcs*

EVGA ist der einzige Hersteller mit einer derartigen Kulanz, an sich aber nur in den USA.

cYa


----------



## kyuss1975 (29. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09*



> AMDs HD 4870 und HD 4850 arbeiten im 2D-Betrieb sehr leise, unter Last wendet sich jedoch das Blatt


 
so ein blödsinn! meine wird nichteinmal bei crysis laut unter last !
hab den kühler bis jetzt nur einmal laut gehabt und zwar als ich im ccc die drehzahl testweise geändert habe!

also, pcgh-menschen, unter was für spielen werden eure hd4870 denn laut? beim landwirtschaftssimulator oder beim bussimulator?


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09*

"Laut" ist immer ein sehr subjektives Empfinden.
Wenn du mit einem Zalman CPU-Kühler aus kommst, dann bemerkst du natürlich auch deine Graka nicht mehr  .


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09*

*@ kyuss1975*

Mir persönlich ist eine HD48x0 schon idle zu laut 

cYa


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09*

Ich hab das Heft auch seit gestern, nur bis jetzt kam ich noch nicht dazu es zu lesen


----------



## johnny mnemonic (30. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09*

Werden denn die HD4850 gar nicht so heiß im Betrieb wie HD4870? Oder warum fehlt da bei manchen jegliche Kühlung von den Spannungswandlern? Ich meine, eine HD4870 würde da bei Furmark nicht lange mitmachen. Gibt es überhaupt solche Lösungen, wo der SpaWa Kühler auch Teil des ganzen VGA-Kühlsystem ist und nicht als ein kleines Alu-Teilchen drauf geklebt wird? Außer Wasserkühlung, verseht sich.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09*

Die HD4850 wird, was die GPU angeht, ähnlich heiß. Im Furmark je nach Sys über 90°. Hersteller-Karten ohne Referenzkühler und ohne VRM-Kühlung stürzen schon mal gerne ab. Eine Luft-Lösung, die dem RefDesign ähnelt, ist mir nicht bekannt.

cYa


----------



## Hai0815 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09*

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn es endlich mal nen Kühler für die GTX 260 / 280 geben würde...
Beim Zocken wird meine 280 nämlich schon bissi laut


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09*

Es gibt den HR-03 GTX und einen von Silenx. Von letzterem kommen heute Nacht Bilder online. Ein Test ist für die nächsten Tage angedacht, kann sich aber auch verschieben.

cYa


----------



## Hai0815 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09*

Uff - 50 Öre iss ein Wort !
Weisst du zufällig wie der von silenx heisst ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Acht VGA-Kühler im Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 01/09*

Siehe Test auf *PCGH.de* 

cYa


----------

